# Что нельзя при болях в позвоночнике?



## KVS40 (15 Мар 2009)

Хотелось бы узнать , что противопоказанно при болях в позвоночнике  и суставах. К примеру , тут на форуме вычитал , что надо меньше пить, меньше потреблять соли, это правда? А , чего еще не рекомендуется?

Лично меня интересует такие вещи:
 Можно ли париться в сауне и турецкой бане по 3-4 раза в неделю? 
Допускается ли контраст , сауна - бассейн?
Можно ли потреблять спортивные дабавки и витамины, такие, как протеин, креатин, аминокислоты, глютамин?
Какая диета рекомендуется при стадии обострения?
Действительно ли нерекомендуется обильное питье воды?
Влияет ли солярий на суставы?

Хотелось бы , чтобы тема пополнилась неясными вопросами.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Что нельзя при болях в позвоночнике?*



> Хотелось бы узнать , что противопоказанно при болях в позвоночнике  и суставах. К примеру , тут на форуме вычитал , что надо меньше пить, меньше потреблять соли, это правда? А , чего еще не рекомендуется?


ПИТЬ надо меньше.



> Можно ли париться в сауне и турецкой бане по 3-4 раза в неделю?


Лишь бы сердце выдержало.


> Допускается ли контраст , сауна - бассейн?


Лишь бы сердце выдержало.


> Можно ли потреблять спортивные дабавки и витамины, такие, как протеин, креатин, аминокислоты, глютамин?


Лишь бы печень выдержала.


> Какая диета рекомендуется при стадии обострения?


никакой.


> Действительно ли нерекомендуется обильное питье воды?


недействительно.


> Влияет ли солярий на суставы?


Нет.


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (15 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Что нельзя при болях в позвоночнике?*

С удовольствием присоединяюсь к мнению д-ра Ступина.good


----------



## KVS40 (16 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Что нельзя при болях в позвоночнике?*



Тимур Гусейнов написал(а):


> С удовольствием присоединяюсь к мнению д-ра Ступина.good



На этом форуме мне все больше улучьшают настроение.  Оказывается не все так плохо.

 А то к примеру на приеме , врач мне сказал , что любой спорт это вред для позвоночника , лучьше вобще ничем не заниматься, ну если только плавать (видимо медленным брассом).

Я так подумал , что при таком подходе можно было бы рекомендовать и не заниматься сексом.:p


А всетаки , чего бы Вы не рекомендовали при болезнях позвоночника, хотя бы в качестве профилактики? Рекомендации по лечению все прочитанны.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Что нельзя при болях в позвоночнике?*

Профилактика боли в спине


Не надо ждать, когда появится боль в спине, приложите усилия для её профилактики, при этом достаточно соблюдать всего семь правил:
• *правильно стоять и ходить;
• правильно сидеть;
• правильно лежать и вставать;
• правильно поднимать и перемещать тяжести;
• правильно заниматься физкультурой;
• правильно соблюдать диету;
• правильно психологически настраиваться.*
*Основные правила профилактики болей в спине*

*Как правильно ходить и стоять*Ходить и стоять следует с прямой спиной. Встаньте спиной к стене, чтобы касаться её пятками, ягодицами, лопатками и затылком, запомните это положение своего тела (осанку) и при ходьбе старайтесь его поддерживать. 
Если приходится долго стоять, то необходимо:
• если есть возможность, то все-таки ходить на месте, двигаться;
• менять позу каждые 10-15 минут, перемещать вес тела с одной ноги на другую;
• периодически прогибаться назад через каждые 10-15 минут, вытянув руки вверх, сделав глубокий вдох и выдох, этим снимается усталость с мышц спины;
• если Вы работаете стоя, организовать рабочее место так, чтобы не приходилось низко наклоняться; использовать опору под ногу и опираться при этом то на одну ногу, то на другую, это уменьшит нагрузку на позвоночник.
_Следите за осанкой, втяните живот, старайтесь вытягиваться вверх, будто к макушке привязан воздушный шар, не напрягая верхнюю половину тела!_

*Как правильно сидеть*
Чтобы уменьшить нагрузку на позвоночник не наклоняйтесь вперед и не откидывайтесь слишком далеко назад, плотно прижмитесь к спинке стула и создайте опору под шею и поясницу. Если приходится долго сидеть, подберите правильный стул, каждые 15-20 минут необходимо потянуться размяться, поменять положение ног.
К мебели, на которой приходится сидеть подолгу, предъявляются следующие требования:
• выбирайте стул с высокой спинкой и опирайтесь на неё, на уровне талии поместите под спину небольшую подушку;
• высота стула должна быть такова, чтобы колени находились несколько ниже уровня бедер, если необходимо используйте клиновидную подставку под ягодицы, стопы должны плотно стоять на полу, если необходимо, используйте подставку для стоп;
• глубина стула – две трети длины бедер;
• необходимо избегать слишком мягкой мебели, так как при этом сильно напрягаются мышцы тела для удержания равновесия.
_Сидите прямо, следите за своей позой!_

*Как правильно лежать и вставать*
Если Вы спите на жестком основании, то вокруг должно быть много подушечек для каждой физиологической изгибины Вашего позвоночника. Мнение спать на твердом пришло из 30-х годов, когда появились кровати с панцирными сетками (считай – сон в гамаке), и врачи стали советовать подкладывать деревянный щит по панцирную сетку (чтобы она не прогибалась), а сверху два матраса (чтобы создать анатомическое соответствие изгибом позвоночника). Про деревянный щит помнят все, а про матрасы – забыли. Современная вертеброневрология к этим двум условиям (непрогибающаяся основа и анатомическое соответствие), добавила третье – ортопедическое, т.е. лечебное воздействие. И здесь кроется ещё одна общепринятая ошибка, все считают анатомическую постель - ортопедической (так её и рекламируют), в то время как лечебная (ортопедическая) постель должна помогать расслаблению мышц, а не просто создавать условия для возможности расслабления мышц. Итак, физиологические изгибы позвоночника надо сохранять и в горизонтальном положении. Основание постели, должно быть жестким (возможен деревянный щит), не допускающим "провисания" спины, но поверх него следует располагать анатомический или ортопедический матрас (покрытие), обеспечивающий комфортное положение, желательно с функцией профилактического вытяжения, например «ORTORELAX».
Если постель кажется Вам недостаточно удобной, приспособьте её под себя:
• в положении на спине – под шею небольшая подушка и подушка под колени, чтобы ноги были чуть согнуты;
• в положении на боку – подушка под шею на высоту плеча, небольшая подушка под талию, ноги согнуты в коленных и тазобедренных суставах;
• в положении на животе, положите под него подушку
Вставать утром с постели, необходимо предварительно сделав несколько простых упражнений руками и ногами, затем повернуться на живот, отжимаясь руками встать на колени, сесть ягодицами на пятки и максимально потянуться руками вперед, затем опустить одну ногу на пол и опираясь на эту ногу и руки, постепенно встать, не делая резких движений.
_Давайте спине полноценный ночной отдых! Потянитесь после сна!_

*Как правильно поднимать и перемещать тяжести*Инструкция по технике безопасности для грузчиков определяет, что при переноске тяжестей предельно допускаемый груз: для подростков мужского пола от 16 до 18 лет – 16 кг; для мужчин – 50 кг. Для женщин – 10 кг, до двух раз в час, при чередовании с другой работой и 7 кг – при подъёме тяжестей постоянно в течение рабочей смены.
Используйте любую возможность выполнять работу с прямой спиной, сидя на удобном стуле, стоя за станком, при работе на полу – встаньте на одно или оба колена, подложив под них мягкий валик. Старайтесь основную часть нагрузки перенести на ноги, а не на позвоночник. Если приходится поднимать и переносить тяжести, то необходимо:
• надеть пояс штангиста или полужесткий корсет;
• выставить одну ногу вперед, согнуть ноги, а не позвоночник, присесть на корточки, при этом спина должна быть прямой и, ухватив груз двумя руками, поднять его, разгибая ноги, не сгибая спину (как делают штангисты);
• распределять вес переносимых тяжестей – не носите груз в одной руке, разделите и несите его в обеих руках, сумки разного веса необходимо периодически менять в руках, чтобы не возникло перенапряжение мышц туловища;
• при перемещении груза держать груз как можно ближе к себе, исключить наклоны и повороты тела (скручивание позвоночника);
• поднимать и носить ребенка на руках рекомендуется с выпрямленной спиной, наилучшее положение для позвоночника, когда маленький ребенок в специальном рюкзаке на груди, а большой на спине;
• для переноски тяжести использовать рюкзак вместо сумок, перемещать предметы в сумках и чемоданах на колесиках;
• при уборке использовать швабру и удлинители ручки пылесоса;
• стирку и глажение белья делать с прямой спиной, не наклонившись в ванну или над низким столиком, а поставив таз на высокую подставку и используя гладильную доску.
_Соразмеряйте свои возможности со статическими и динамическими нагрузками!_

*Как правильно соблюдать диету*
Любимыми "лакомствами" межпозвонкового диска являются яблоки и груши, малина и клубника, виноград и топинамбур (земляная груша), фундук и чечевица, тыква, салат и соевый йогурт. В профилактике боли в спине важное место занимает витаминизация пищи. Употребляйте продукты с полным набором витаминов и достаточным содержанием кальция и магния (рыба и другие дары моря, капуста, шпинат, бобы, орехи, семечки, горох, хлеб грубого помола, парное не кипяченое молоко здоровых коров). Воздерживайтесь от острой пищи, алкогольных напитков и курения. 
Воспользуйтесь силой природы! 1. Приготовьте травяную настойку обыкновенного тысячелистника из расчёта: столовая ложка травы на стакан кипятка (настоять, укутав на 1 час, процедить). Принимать по столовой ложке перед едой. 2. Смешайте 1,5 стакана сока редьки с 1 стаканом чистого мёда и с 0,5 стакана водки, добавьте столовую ложку соли и тщательно перемешайте. Эту смесь принимать внутрь по 1 рюмке перед сном, а также растирать ею места боли на спине. 
Для того чтобы замедлить прогрессирование дистрофических изменений в суставах позвоночника и дисках, необходимо использовать хондропротекторы – препараты, оказывающие защитное действие на хрящевую ткань. Лечение проводится длительными курсами продолжительностью до полугода по назначению врача.
_Нет диеты от остеохондроза, есть диеты от лишнего веса – обязательно разумно худейте!_

*Как правильно психологически настраиваться*
Старайтесь выполнять рекомендации, советы и физические упражнения с позитивным настроем, с желанием и с охотой помочь себе и окружающим, а, главное, с уверенностью в эффективности проводимых профилактических мероприятий. 
_Помните: Ваши мысли влияют на Ваше тело!_

*Как правильно заниматься физкультурой*Самый эффективный путь профилактики болей в спине – регулярные физические упражнения! Хороший мышечный корсет и достаточная гибкость позвоночника – основа профилактики боли в спине.
При динамических занятиях отдайте предпочтение плаванию, бегущей дорожке, велоэргометру, лыжам, упражнениям с резиновым бинтом. Занимаясь игровыми видами спорта (футбол, волейбол, теннис и т.п.), будьте осторожны, т.к. резкие, некоординированные движения и повороты могут спровоцировать обострение болевого синдрома. _Избегайте бега по твердой поверхности, используйте амортизирующие стельки и специальную спортивную обувь, снижающие ударные нагрузки на позвоночник._

*Арсенал профилактической физической подготовки включает:*• упражнения для формирования правильной осанки (необходимо знать, как принять позу правильной осанки, сохранять эту позу длительное время и часто контролировать правильность её удержания);
• упражнения для увеличения подвижности всего позвоночника или его отделов (по типу йоговских с главным принципом – медленное достижение максимального объема с фиксацией в крайних положениях на 3-5 сек.);
• упражнения для равномерного развития мышц всего тела (особенно спины, брюшного пресса и плечевого пояса), включая разумный культуризм;
• упражнения с отягощением предпочтительно (выполнять на тренажерах, исключающих вертикальные нагрузки на позвоночник);
• упражнения со штангой и гантелями (выполнять лежа на спине, на животе или сидя, в упоре грудью).


----------



## AJulia (16 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Что нельзя при болях в позвоночнике?*

Да, это все конечно надо соблюдать, т.е. поддерживать состояние спины, но , действительно, как быть, если ты уже имеешь сколиоз, но не можешь без спорта (мне 30 лет). У меня сколиоз (думаю 2-й степени), я занимаюсь танцами, меня НЕ беспокоят ни боли, ни неприятные ощущения .... везде читаю и везде врачи не рекомендуют никаких там танцев, фитнессов и т.п. ТОЛЬКО ЛФК ! 

Скажите пожалуйста, могут ли занятия танцами улучшить хоть немного ситуацию? На занятиях, наш руководитель дает нам упражнения на укрепления мышц спины и пресса good Занятия танцами включают в себя силовые упражнения, растяжку мышц, и немного хореографии good


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Что нельзя при болях в позвоночнике?*

Танцы! Да без проблем!yahoo


----------



## AJulia (17 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Что нельзя при болях в позвоночнике?*

Доктор, спасибо! Успокоили немного!


----------



## Александр Л (15 Авг 2020)

В параграфе про диету написано про хондропротекторы, но разве их эффективность доказана?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> В параграфе про диету написано про хондропротекторы, но разве их эффективность доказана?


Нет. Но не в остром периоде можно.
Если не поможет, то отвлечет!


----------

